# Scottish Gaelic: All that you love will be carried away



## hoosiergirl

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could give me a translation of this phrase: "All that you love will be carried away." I am having a hard time with the grammar and sentence structure. Thanks!


----------



## JB

First of all, tihs sounds like a line from poetry, which  is not necessarily literal, but as I understand what he is saying;  
The basic meaning of "carry away" in this sense is to "take away" (which is idiomatic for "remove") (from you) or "llevarse".  "will be carried away" is a passive construction common in English but not in Spanish (maybe "va a ser quitado de tí".  The idea is that someone will take away, remove, todo de lo que ama.  In other words, everything you love will die.  The use of the passive construction makes if softer.
Comparing the idea in Spanish, think of saying "se me olvidó" instead of "yo lo olvidé." or "se falleció" vs. "se murió".  
"Nada es permanente" es la idea implíita.  )Forgive me if I'm over-explaining.  It is not my intention to insult anyone's intelligence, rather to try to be  as complete as possible.
.


----------



## JB

Re previous post, please forgive me.  I was doing a search for "carried away" for a Spanish translation, and didn't even notice, till after the fact, that I had searched the entire site and was looking at a different language question.  PERHAPS THE MODERATOR WILL WISH TO THROW THIS INTO A SPANISH FORUM OF GENERAL INTEREST.
Apologies.


----------



## davidl243

I may be wrong, but i think that Hoosiergirl was looking to translate her phrase INTO Scots Gaelic (bearing in mind that all Gaelic speakers speak English)...Unfortunately despite being Scottish I can't help...I really wish i could, to learn Gaelic is on my to do list...


----------



## hoosiergirl

Yes, thank you davidl243, I am trying to translate into Scots gaelic.  So many people seem to know Irish gaelic, but very few know Scottish.  I am still hoping someone out there can help me!


----------



## MarcB

Perhaps these links will help:
http://www.ceantar.org/Dicts/search.html
http://www.rampantscotland.com/gaelic.htm


----------



## ceann-feachd

hoosiergirl said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could give me a translation of this phrase: "All that you love will be carried away." I am having a hard time with the grammar and sentence structure. Thanks!




Ghabhar bhuat a h-uile rud air a bheil do ghaol.

That's far from literal. It means "Every thing on which is your love will be taken from you."


----------

